# Palm blisters, what to do?



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Today was my first day of lift-served riding this season. I had to stop early because one of my palms developed a blister the size of a quarter.

I was using Fox Dirt Paw gloves - if anyone knows of a glove that helps avoid blisters, I'd love to a hear some recommendations.

Any ideas would be welcome, really.

The grips are ODI Rogues with 3-4 layers of inner tube wrapped around for extra thickness. But I had this problem last year with unmodified grips so I doubt that's a factor.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I know what you're thinking, but no. That's not the hand that I use for that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My guess is that, over time, you'll develop calluses so that blisters are not a problem. It may be, too, that adjusting your grip on the bar will provide some benefit.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

NWS said:


> I know what you're thinking, but no. That's not the hand that I use for that.


Swap hands, using Hemp Seed Lotion....kills two birds. Also feels like somebody else is doing it for you.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've found glove sizing to be very critical for avoiding blisters. It's usually the material bunching up that gets me so I look for thin models that fit snugly. I've been happy with the TLD Ace gloves. They're super thin and comfy but offer almost zero protection from impacts so thats one thing to keep in consideration....


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of 100% semi gloves and they have made a noticeable difference for me. A one piece Clarino palm and a snug fit is what I was looking for. But...I do think that building calluses will help more than anything else


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ This, Drinky Crow is right.

Extra glove at the tips of the fingers isn't too terrible, but extra in the palm area will cause me blisters.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NWS said:


> . . . with 3-4 layers of inner tube wrapped around for extra thickness. But I had this problem last year with unmodified grips so I doubt that's a factor.
> . . . .


Well, you're saying it's not a factor, so I believe you

. . . but inner tubes wrapped around grips!? 

That does seem like it will create more friction. . . . Are you doing that for the blister issue, or are you doing it for the bumpiness of the trail?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

ACE gloves for me as well. The extra material that scrunches up in the palms is a huge factor. My grips have become thinner and so have my gloves over time. Also, you may just need to develop callouses which will happen with more ride/shuttle time.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Fox Airline gloves for me. One-piece palm, pre-curved fit to the gloves, nice and thin, etc. The thinness is great because you don't have to compress all those extra layers of material down in order to get a secure grip on the bars. Look at the palms of the Dirt Paws. They have tons of extra material that can (read: will) fold and bunch up under your hands. The thinner and more pre-curved the gloves, the less bunching you'll have. And be sure to size them a bit snug at first. They will stretch as you break them in, and too much stretch will lead to more bunching of the material.

Now, the grips.
Most definitely ditch the inner tube stuff on the grips. Larger diameter grips mean you have to expend more effort to hold onto the bars. Thinner grips are great. 

And one more thing. Lock-ons can be very harsh on the hands. I liked my Ruffians for a while, but they ended up not having enough cushion for my hands. I got some Sensus non lock-on grips a while back. They have much more rubber than the lock-ons because there's no plastic insert. Very thin in diameter, but still comfy.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> Well, you're saying it's not a factor, so I believe you
> 
> . . . but inner tubes wrapped around grips!?
> 
> That does seem like it will create more friction. . . . Are you doing that for the blister issue, or are you doing it for the bumpiness of the trail?


Stock grips have always felt too small, so I made some grips that are extra large. They're on my DH bike because that's the bike where hand fatigue is the biggest issue and I thought it might help with that. They are more comfortable, but it hasn't actually made any difference in fatigue or anything else.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input everybody. I'll take another look at my gloves and how they fit. 

I have other grips I could try, though they're all lock-ons. The grips I have now have plenty of give, so I doubt that the extra give of non-lock-on grips would help any.

I have lots of callous right below the bases of my fingers by the way, but nothing in the middle of my palm where the blister happened.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

1. It'll get better with time. 2. Try varying gloves throughout the day or across days.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Work, as in manual labor.

Trails do not build themselves.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NWS said:


> Stock grips have always felt too small, so I made some grips that are extra large. They're on my DH bike because that's the bike where hand fatigue is the biggest issue and I thought it might help with that. They are more comfortable, but it hasn't actually made any difference in fatigue or anything else.


CULT 'Chase Hawk' bmx grips are thicker than normal. But, they're not lock-on.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I'm a big fan of one piece palms. If you end up with new gloves look towards that. no seams to create hot spots.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Any chance you're "over gripping?" I know this may sound weird, but maybe you're gripping your bars/grips too strong. I've spent a few days riding park and have noticed my hands getting fatigued do to this. Never any blisters, but we are all different.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm an old enduro motorcycle racer who would have had bloody palms every race if I didn't tape. Here's what you do: 

Wrap a full width strip of duct tape all the way around your hand at the base of your fingers but above your thumb. Make sure the seam/overlap is at the back of your hand.

Then tear 3 small strips of duct tape about 0.25" wide and maybe 2" long. These strips go between your fingers front to back to hold the tape high on your palm.

Now wrap your palm a second time (covering and securing those little "stirrups") with a full width strip of duct tape (overlapping on the back of the hand so the tape covers the full circumference).

Now put your favorite gloves over your tape job and enjoy your ride. The tape can feel a bit tight/restrictive at first, but it will loosen up with some riding and your blister problems will be gone.

Enjoy,

AM.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

mbell said:


> Any chance you're "over gripping?" I know this may sound weird, but maybe you're gripping your bars/grips too strong. I've spent a few days riding park and have noticed my hands getting fatigued do to this. Never any blisters, but we are all different.


Definitely a possibility, but I was making a conscious effort to stay light and loose on the bars, in hopes of reducing fatigue. Maybe I just wasn't successful at staying loose enough often enough. Maybe I was too successful, and that was allowing too much motion between my hand and my grip.

Or maybe I just had a wrinkle in the palm on that hand... I want to try the gloves on again and take a close look but I need to give my hand a couple more days to recover first. (Re-cover. I slay myself.)


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Duct tape is an interesting idea. I'll give that a shot if switching gloves doesn't help.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've done the taping thing myself and it definitely will help you get thru the recovery period of a blister. Prevention is the best option but that'll at least let you keep riding. I just used first aid tape though, narrower and easier to pull off.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Best recovery for a blister is throw some super glue on it. That way it won't constantly be pulled or in pain.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

mole skin over the blister will keep you riding.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> My guess is that, over time, you'll develop calluses so that blisters are not a problem. It may be, too, that adjusting your grip on the bar will provide some benefit.


This^^, to prevent it you need to work out more or strengthen your grip with one of these..HU


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I really don't think making the grips extra big is actually helpful as it takes more effort to grip it and will actually increase the likelihood of blisters. Think tennis, where one measures to get the right size for different sized hands just a little less pronounced. The idea is there's an optimal range for our hands to grip things. (just noticed someone else put this as part of their reply - gonna leave it b/c it's important)

If you're into ODI lock-ons, I like the Oury version. I've used both and it's definitely a bit larger diameter and more padded than the Rogue with ever so slightly less than the non-locking Oury grips that have been around forever.

Gloves for sure, but that's been pretty well covered by others.

Wouldn't hurt to make sure that your body position is right on the bike as well: saddle height/position (if you don't use a dropper), brake lever angle, handlebars, stem length, etc. All this could be putting more weight on your hands than should be.

Brings me to another thought - if you're not putting most of your weight on your legs that might be as good to focus on as just overall riding lighter.

I don't know about actually taping directly to skin - sounds painful if you have any hair at all. They make prewrap that can go between the tape and the skin for sports-related injuries (and the tape that's made for that would work far better than duct tape as well). Personally I'd focus more on the other stuff and use this as a stop gap until you get some callouses built up.

Just some stuff to think about.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

According to that tennis site, my wrapped grips are just the right size, and the unmodified grips on my slope bike are way too small. Go figure. 

Which Oury grips do you have, and what is the diameter? I measured ODI Rogues and an Oury lock-on (not sure which model) a year or two ago, and they came out the same. 34mm if I remember right.

I tweaked the brake lever angles mid-day and I'm sure it will help with fatigue. Time will tell whether it also helps with blistering, but I'm cautiously optimistic. I was forcing myself to reach too far out/down to grab the brakes. I never noticed that on the smooth dirt trails that I usually ride, and I suspect that's related to keeping my body position lower on the rougher DH trails.

And I was definitely putting too much weight on my hands at times, so that's something that I was consciously working on, and will continue to pay attention to. I thought I dialed long ago, but I'm either leaning forward on rough trails, or I've got a slight forward lean than adds up after a lot of time on rough trails. I'm going to pay extra attention to this on my usual trails too, in case this isn't strictly a DH problem for me.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The tennis site was just an example. Obviously we grip/use bars differently than a racquet and add in the thickness of gloves to the equation to make it even more confusing. I'm sure someone has done research on this, but other than "big hands, big grips/small hands, small grips" I haven't found anything as scientific as the tennis example for biking. Go figure. Out of curiosity, what size grip did it say? I use 4 3/8, so if you use larger that's be at least one data point to compare when taking into account my grip choice. 

Anyway, I just measured the ODIs. You're right - they're the same! :yikes: I don't quite know how to account for the reason I thought they were bigger, but now I know and they DO feel different to me (softer rubber compound maybe?). Maybe it's mental. Who knows? I still like the Ourys better. lol Sorry bout that. :blush:

In reading about this a little more I also found a couple other things that could help.

Some folks complained about hand fatigue b/c their fork wasn't set up properly (another whole can of worms, I'm sure, as forks vary a lot).

The other thing I'd forgotten about that would help is if your brakes have reach adjust, test out different options for what feels best.

Anyway, hopefully some of this is helpful.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I use the BG gel gloves...I run them a little tight.....also set up your fork a little softer (get a rebuild/oil change to feel like new) .....

why this could happen:
1)suspension to harsh.
2)riding over bumps with brakes on therefore locking suspension and making harsher on body.
3)going to slow (riding brakes)
4)loose gloves
5)Death grip
6) very advanced riders - riding too long at a park at high speeds


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 6) very advanced riders - riding too long at a park at high speeds


I only ride park and at high speeds and don't wear no grips or gloves.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

noapathy said:


> The tennis site was just an example. Obviously we grip/use bars differently than a racquet and add in the thickness of gloves to the equation to make it even more confusing. I'm sure someone has done research on this, but other than "big hands, big grips/small hands, small grips" I haven't found anything as scientific as the tennis example for biking. Go figure. Out of curiosity, what size grip did it say? I use 4 3/8, so if you use larger that's be at least one data point to compare when taking into account my grip choice.
> 
> Anyway, I just measured the ODIs. You're right - they're the same! :yikes: I don't quite know how to account for the reason I thought they were bigger, but now I know and they DO feel different to me (softer rubber compound maybe?). Maybe it's mental. Who knows? I still like the Ourys better. lol Sorry bout that. :blush:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure ur right on the Oury's. I went from the ruffians/ruff mx to Oury's years ago and never went back. They seem thicker and more padded and I swear they were thicker I don't even think they make them anymore. Can't find them on their site.

I like thick gloves a size almost to small.

I have pretty much the whole 661 glove line up. The thin ones really hurt my hands in park. Rage ones are perfect for downhill.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

#1ORBUST said:


> Oury's...They seem thicker and more padded and I swear they were thicker I don't even think they make them anymore. Can't find them on their site.


The ODI version? They're on the Oury site, but cheaper at Jenson and other places. They still have their original slide-on version there, too (think I got my last pair off Jenson, but they're all over, too). What I didn't know is apparently they have a DH specific version with flanges on both ends (is that a good thing? can't imagine shifting with that there).


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

noapathy said:


> Out of curiosity, what size grip did it say? I use 4 3/8, so if you use larger that's be at least one data point to compare when taking into account my grip choice.


I didn't look at numbers, just grabbed the grip and put my index finger in the gap between my fingertips and the base of my thumb. There's no gap at all with my other grips. Sure, bikes aren't racquets, but I've always felt that bike industry is doing grips all wrong.

That was only the second day of riding since my fork got rebuilt (Boxxer R2C2, 2011). Adjustment might help, and I'll experiment with it some more.

Brake lever reach is as far in as the levers will allow (Hope Tech Evo).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

also...if you haven't rode much then go to a park and ride all day...you most likely will get blisters


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

noapathy said:


> The ODI version? They're on the Oury site, but cheaper at Jenson and other places. They still have their original slide-on version there, too (think I got my last pair off Jenson, but they're all over, too). What I didn't know is apparently they have a DH specific version with flanges on both ends (is that a good thing? can't imagine shifting with that there).


Derp I was looking for the Odi version.

I was running the bmx Oury's for a bit no lock on and I cut the flange off. I couldn't imagine riding with both sides flanged.

Weird!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*blisters*

Tip of the week

While on the lift take your gloves off. This will give your sweaty hands time to dry. Wet skin is soft and prone to blistering more then dry skin.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Good advice here. I'd just add, a good back day at the gym once a week will really callus up your hands too. (pull-ups, rows, or some leg work like dead lifts or cleans)

Also, rookie move but when I first started downhilling I had my setup all wrong, not enough rebound resistance in my fork, it was like a pogo, so I take off with weight way too back, and I was landing rear first on every landing, which gave me bad blisters as the front slammed down. So get that fore/aft shock setup dialed. (sorry if you're way beyond this, newer DHer myself)


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I have the damping set up reasonably well, as the bike jumps great, but it wouldn't hurt to change it up and see how things go. Turning knobs is easy and it costs nothing.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions about gloves. Last weekend I started paying attention to how the palms can bunch up under my other gloves, and I can see how that could be a factor. I rode today in a set of TLD Ace gloves, size Large rather the XL of my other gloves, and I think this could help. 

Just dirt trails, not rocky stuff, but I'm still optimistic about this change. I hate the feeling of seams under my fingernails but if this means fewer blisters, then so be it. I'll try them for downhill this weekend.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

It must have been the gloves. I didn't change anything else, but I rode Stevens Pass for 3 hours today and my hands are fine. 

Thanks again!


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I recall watching one of the pre-season MotoGP tests a couple of years ago. After his first hard day trying to hang onto a motogp bike for the first time in months, Cal Crutchlow was filmed lying on a massage table having his back worked on while soaking his hands in a bucket of pee to deal with the blisters and accelerate the building of callouses.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never seen a credible medical source corroborate the affect of pee on blisters and calluses. If anything it may prevent the formation of important calluses.

http://io9.com/5962297/does-urinating-on-your-hands-eliminate-callouses


----------

